# Do i need 2000 lm?



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

EPSON announced PowerLite Home Cinema 700 Projector, here:

i cannot post html link for now. here are the product highlights on its website:
Overview

Big color. Big quality. Big value.

* Up to 2000 lumens color, 2000 lumens white
* Advanced 3LCD, 3-chip optical engine
* 720p performance, HD-ready
* WXGA resolution for widescreen movies and more
* 7 color modes for easy customization
* 1.2x optical zoom for easy setup
* Easy installation with optional Universal Mount
* Sleep Mode, Instant Off®/On
* Up to 4000-hr lamp life1, low power consumption
* SD card slot and USB 2.0 connectivity
* 2-yr limited warranty; next-business-day service 


How do you guys think about the specs, compare with other recommendations? assuming a price range of about 1k USD? I noticed most projectors has 1500lm or less. What would you say?

I'll use it in my small apt, I think the view distance is about 10ft. I already have an old set of 5.1 that I don't want to upgrade at this time.

thanks,
zhangwu


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have around 2000 lumens in a basement with mostly full light control on a 92" screen, seating position about 10' away. It is plenty bright when in total darkness, but in the afternoon when the sun hits the few windows we have, it can wash out a bit. With the lights up in the room (like if my wife wants to read some), it is watchable.

But most of the time, for total darkness, it is enough for me.


----------

